# HelpWith Gas Grill Choice



## dms3554 (May 25, 2013)

I am in the market for a new 36" high end gas grill.  The two that I am particularly interested in are the Alfresco and the Twin Eagles.  Can anyone please comment on quality of build, heat distribution, temp output and maintanance or repair problems with each.  They are both mfg by ex Lynx designers.  Each has nice features, but I am trying to decide between them  Thanks so much.  Our thoughts and prayers go out to the people of Moore, OK


----------



## jblaze (May 25, 2013)

Over $5K for a gasser? Is it really better than a $2K Weber Summit?


----------



## Cliff H. (May 26, 2013)

I hate to do this to you but of the high end grills that I sell including Alfresco, if I were buying one for myself it would be a DCS.  The design is much better than Alfresco.  Alfresco has a sear zone and ceramic briquets while the DCS uses ceramic rods that radiate enough heat to make the entire grilling surface a sear zone plus a very nice rotisserie to boot.  DCS is a good bit less than the alfresco unit also.

For the record, I have not looked at the other grill you are considering.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 26, 2013)

I've installed a lot of outdoor kitchens in the past 6 years. The Lynx grills have caused us the most problems out of every grill we have installed. I've owned Webers for 25+ years and have never had a problem with them.


----------



## dms3554 (May 26, 2013)

*Thank You*

I did look very carefully at DCS.  In fact, it was my first choice until a highly knowledgable grill chef convinced me that the Alfresco really does as well and has the integrated rotisserie and dedicated smoker box and igniter as well as a few other nice features.  The people I spoke to actually cooked on both routinely and said that grilling quality and heat was equivalent if not a little better on the Alfresco because the heat distributed more evenly with less cool spots.  Lastly, it is made in the USA and given the state of our economy, I would rather keep Americans working then buy a DCS made in Mexico.  

As for those who say a Weber is just as good.  I am sure you have had wonderful luck with a Weber and I certainly would not write negative comments.  By way of information, the Weber burner output is 1200 BTU while the Alfresco is 27,000 and the Eagle and DCS 25000 BTU. All of these units come with lifetime (no limited) warranty on the burners and have features the Weber does not have.  Perhaps most important, Weber is made in China.  I'm not a big supporter when our country is sucking financial wind and the Chinese government inflates their currency arbitrarily against the dollar.  Compare this grill choice to buying a car.  You may drive a Scion  to get to your destination while someone else drives a Cadillac.  Both will get you there, but the rides simply do not compare.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 26, 2013)

Alfresco it is.  Would you like me to shoot you a price ?

You wouldn't have to pay sales tax unless you live in Arkansas

Let me know.

I work for www.metroappliancesandmore.com


----------



## dms3554 (May 26, 2013)

Thanks but I would rather buy locally and have someone responsible for delivery and setup. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 26, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## bigwheel (May 27, 2013)

Wow;..looks like an active cadre of gaseous grill purveyors hanging out on here. I'm sorta shocked. Is this the same bunch who nags at some for using electricity? I'm fixing to get pissed off.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 27, 2013)

The only thing I use my gas grill for is to light my charcoal chimney and clean the grates.  If I had a gas grill that cost 3 or 4 grand I might would cook something on it.


----------



## whmaine (May 28, 2013)

Y'know, bigwheel, gas is for cars, electricity is for light bulbs (an' a heap of other stuff), but charcoal is for Q.  Don't worry 'bout the folks what's as don't know better.


----------



## jblaze (May 28, 2013)

dms3554 said:


> Perhaps most important, Weber is made in China.  I'm not a big supporter when our country is sucking financial wind and the Chinese government inflates their currency arbitrarily against the dollar.



Weber's are made in the USA. I believe the Spirit series is made in China, but the rest are made in the USA.

"Weber believes that because all Weber grills and the disputed accessories are designed and engineered in the USA, and all grills save for one line are manufactured and assembled in the USA using component parts primarily made in the USA, it did nothing wrong."
Weber deals with Made-in-USA fallout | Home Channel News


----------



## bigwheel (May 28, 2013)

Yall need your own comedy/reality TV show..lol. I proudly use the heck out of my gasser. In fact its about wore itself out after 10 yrs of hard use and the cover coming apart after the first week or so. So it has braved the elements too. For a replacement I am leaning either toward an hand delivered and set up Alfresco or going back to WW and buying another 150 buck model like I have now. This is a tough decision. Any thoughts? Now I could use the one I have now for a while longer if needed. The grates are sagging bad and the little houses over the burners have went kaput many moons ago..but its cookable for them who knows how to use it. lol


----------



## bigwheel (May 28, 2013)

whmaine said:


> Y'know, bigwheel, gas is for cars, electricity is for light bulbs (an' a heap of other stuff), but charcoal is for Q.  Don't worry 'bout the folks what's as don't know better.



Now what a Fishman from the Noreaster Country of Maine?  could know about cooking with fire..its hard to say...lol. Are you any kin to the Preplexed Opossum?


----------

